# Bretonnians or Wood Elves?



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm planning on starting a Fantasy army soon but can decide between these two. I really like both of them, lots of horses or lots of bows :biggrin: I'm thinking towards Bretonnia because I love the idea of knights and the whole King Arthur thing  but I love the idea of lots of bows, I mean lots of them bearing down on an enemy :biggrin: Any oppinions and tactical advantages will be greatly welcomed :good:
Cheers
-Callum


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got Brettonians as my son liked the idea having lots of Knights, but I'm still building/painting them.

I know nothing about Wood Elves, and not a lot about Brettonians (yet).

The Lance formation is good, where the Knights line up in ranks of 3 and then in the charge, Knights on the flank also fight provided the knight in front is fighting.

Buy the army books if nothing else it might prepare you for fighting the army you don't choose.

Sorry I'm not being very helpful.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Bretonnians: i find these guys are good if you like to paint different schemes, due to each night wanting to stand out and blah

Wood Elves: since you know how to play 40k i wouldn't put it past you if you like to use tactics to win a game, if so then wood elves are more for you, they are in a way like eldar they all should help each other and let the units that have a certain role fill that job and you will have a very powerful army.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the Brettonians look awesome when painted well (mmm...Crusaders), but Wood Elves will be more fun to play with, although probably more demanding to win with.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well when talking to one of the staff members at my local shop he offered to teach me how to play with bretonnians with his army which is very helpful. From what you've all said Knights are more fun to paint and seeing as I'm more of a painter than a fighter them I might go with them anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Also don't forget once you have a nicely sized Bret force, you could always make up a small Wood Elf allied force for legendary Battle games and occasional small pointers, as it possibly the most fluffy alliance in the warhammer world (Empire and Dwarf is the only other which is close.) 

But I'd say a nice choice regardless, I have to admit I had about 1000pts of Brets in the past, although I never had painted them or created a dedicated army. I do sometimes consider the idea of going 'Bret' as if I could get them painted I'm pretty convinced they'd be an awesome sight on the battlefield, escpecially with some of those lovely new figures they got last time they where updated.

Good luck with your army though, would be eager to see some pics when you get them painted.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

wow, there two very diff. armies.

when considering which army you want take these into consideration :

- do i like the fluff?
- do i like the models?
- how much am i willing to pay?
- which army suits my playing style more?


----------

